# plecostomouses amazon riperium



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

they dont typically live together but they do inhabit the same bodies of water


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello there Plecostomouse! Glad to see another person interested in ripariums on here!


I can help you with a couple of your questions.

To grow Echinodurus cordifolius emersed (and grow moss underwater), I'd reccomend purchasing a T5HO (HO = high output) light fixture and then hanging it a couple inches above the tank. This will give both the emersed and aquatic plants plenty of light. Just be sure the fixture has a good reflector.

Moss does need to have a high level of humidity to be grown emersed.

I have never had any personal exerience with Echinodorus quadricostautus, but I do believe it will be able to grow well emersed.


Good luck with your setup! And if you have more questiosn, feel free to ask!

- Jake


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hey riperium guy

thanks for the answers 
i wont have the aqurium very high so ill be using plants that grow in the normal humidity, so i think i will hang the light over the plants, as they grow 
i will be growing enchinodorus argentinensis and probably cordidolius, heard they live fine in room humidity.

thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an Ancistrus with a couple of Corys with no issues. The Ancistrus is near full size and the Corys are about 1".


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

@2in10

thanks i to have had ancistrus living with cories, its more wether or not they naturally occur living together.

thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Go you, in that case I would say no since Corys are usually found in small relatively streams without a lot of wood if I remember right.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

ok, thanks, i might house them together anyway, lol


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

ok so the tank is built.
here are some pics of it taking shape































































im getting excited already haha
could i buy a haning light from some hhardware shop or something that would do the job? the tank will get a decent amount of sun light to.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not the usual way to put a tank together. The sides rest on the base normally.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

can't wait to see this get going, hardware store lights are fine, you can make do with 2x t5no, just raise it a bit and you're golden


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The tank looks great! Nice job on it!

What type of shop light are we talking about? How many bulb? And what "type" (ie, T8, T12?)


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> The tank looks great! Nice job on it!
> 
> What type of shop light are we talking about? How many bulb? And what "type" (ie, T8, T12?)


um im not sure ill have to go have a look hoprfully t5 but ill have to go with what availible and not to expensive


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

After you trim and clean up your silcone, go back and fill everything really good as many times as you have to, then the longer you can wait the better off you are to cure the silicone, 10 days min, 30 max.

That's a very cool project and I can't wait to see the out come, post all the pics you can.

Lighting link http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/overdriven-normal-outputodno-lights/

The way you have the bottom installed means you should cure it for some time without moving the tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I always heard you New Zeland kids were tough and hands on!!! What do they call you guys Kiwi's???

The Fastest Indian was a Kiwi wasn't he????


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

If you need DIY help and you need to do it cheap, this is the guy to ask, he has inspired me to build a plywood tank and you can find him and his creations here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/91292-wps-250-gal-plywood-starphire-tank.html, good luck.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

plecostomouse said:


>


Wow this is very professional job. That looks like a very nice shape for an open-top riparium.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the great links and positive feedback guys im happy with it too


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> I always heard you New Zeland kids were tough and hands on!!! What do they call you guys Kiwi's???
> 
> The Fastest Indian was a Kiwi wasn't he????


hell yeah kiwis are rough as guts man
take today i went swimming.......its winter lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

A tank with this shape would look great with a planting of this kind, with an _Echinodorus cordifolius_ or similar plant as centerpiece and with various carpeting emersed stem plants (_Bacopa, Limnophila, Hygrophila_) growing all around.



hydrophyte said:


>


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> A tank with this shape would look great with a planting of this kind, with an _Echinodorus cordifolius_ or similar plant as centerpiece and with various carpeting emersed stem plants (_Bacopa, Limnophila, Hygrophila_) growing all around.


wow dude thats sick!!!
i think i will do it slightly different though, i will have one corner were the plants are growing and have substrate up to the surface inthat corner, keeping the substrate in place ill have lots of river stones all shapes and sizes, these will provide catfish good hiding places aswell.
are hygrophila easy to convert from immersed to emmersed?

thanks


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's another view of that same layout...


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump for awesomeness. Makes me want to attempt the same thing.
You make it look easy!

I'm going to go hit up a glass shop this week and see what they can cut for me.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like where this is going! Man I gotta look into doing this riparium thing!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

A shallow and broad tank like this is a really good shape for a riparium.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

there wont be much happening to soon, gotta find a light, get the rest of all the gear 
thanks for all comments making me feel more confident about my first riperium.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I forgot it's cold there now and Christmas is in the summer. I just can't get used to Santa ski in with those red shorts. I have to get down there one day I know it's so beautiful I won't want to leave.

Nice job on the riparium!!!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> Nice job on the riparium!!!!


lets see how it turns out first.
but thanks


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

A relaly nice thing about a broad and shallow tank like that is that it will offer a real nice view down into the water from above--it will be like having a pond and an aquarium in the same setup.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

would a 2x18watt 85000 light fitting be good?
because i think i found a good one.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I would PM Hydrofyte, he seems to be the riparium expert, but the light sounds good to me and in the correct range. 

Any pics of progress????


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry have not been able to make any progress recently,
anyone know how to build a reflector?

thanks


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Not really, I've seen people use white paint or tin foil but it doesn't do a good job, the only way I know is to buy one and cut it to fit my needs.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hmm k thanks


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Reflector, reflector.... Hmmm....

Well how about some cut in half aluminum piping? Also, do you have any hydroponic stores near you? They usually have good T5HO light fixtures for cheap.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This is what I did for my 046 zebras:



















The stand was made similar to the ADA knock off, but likely better than ADA.
The Light bars are simple electrical conduit which I used a bender, most hardware stores have them, it's pretty cheap.

You have the tank already, so high current works very well, a small wet/dry filter will do nicely. Swords and all Echinodorus species will grow well in emergent state. I used moss to make a place to grow other plants, the pennywort does very well and will infest the moss fairly aggressively.

These types of plants caught on a wood snag are common in most streams all over the world.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Also, do you have any hydroponic stores near you? They usually have good T5HO light fixtures for cheap.


yea i do bu im 17 so cant go in there yet lol
maybe i can persuade my dad to


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks plantbrain that tank looks very cool,
isnt moss a high humidity plant??
or is it always moist from the water?

thanks


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know what species that is but the wood most likely stays saturated enough to sustain the mosses needs and it may have roots in the water. I dug up and replaced sewer and water pipes in my youth, roots will find water quickly, they have there own built in GPS/WFS when it comes to water.

I know we told you to be patient and do a good job, but show us a pic of something your working on, the light anything, do make us come down there!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry for the lack of pictures next week i will be organising lights and gettin the hardscape sorted, so wont be to far away 

in the mean time to keep those pic hungry minds of yours sustained heres i pic i took from my dinghy


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that's an amazing picture! DO you know what those are? Are they dolphins?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think they are Dingos with a fin strapped to their backs.

No way, you got in the water or dinghy is the same thing with those big things, you Kiwis are tough!

Sweet shot, I know you guys got it all down threre. btw I put an "h" in dingy because you did, I figured anyone that would get in that water must know what their doing, good luck.

PS, I checked on ya and I shoot Olympus too, E3!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> I think they are Dingos with a fin strapped to their backs.
> 
> No way, you got in the water or dinghy is the same thing with those big things, you Kiwis are tough!
> 
> ...


haha we dont have dingos here, WERE NOT BLOODY AUSSIE 
yup my 3m dinghy and i go all over the place fishing scubing 
and what do you mean you checked on me??
you mean the camera?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah it was a Olympus C77OU or something like that, it was pretty old, but the shot is good, very good. 

That's becoming a tourist hot spot down there, according to the TV, it's all the natual beauty just like your shot.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

plecostomouse said:


>


That's really a great picture anyway. Do you know what species they are?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> That's really a great picture anyway. Do you know what species they are?


unfortunately im no dolphin expert but they were very big animals!!



150EH said:


> That's becoming a tourist hot spot down there, according to the TV, it's all the natual beauty just like your shot.


yeah it has been for a long time, the tourism business has been a bit slow last season due to strong kiwi dollar but it should pick up again now because of the rugby world cup


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah they look bigger than dolphins. Maybe they are some kind of smaller beaked whale.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah they look bigger than dolphins. Maybe they are some kind of smaller beaked whale.


no they were most deffenatily dolphins, there was a dolphin calf there aswell.
could verywell have been bottlenosed dolphin.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I suppose they just look bigger in the photograph.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Look at the rock in the foreground, it looks like a face carved into the upper point that's looking out to sea.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> Look at the rock in the foreground, it looks like a face carved into the upper point that's looking out to sea.


 got nothing better to do?

anyway back to topick, i might just buy an aquarium light, instead of DIYing it worked it out not much price difference.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hi 
sorry for slow progress, this will just take sometime..
i think i will house Ancistrus sp 'rio ucayali' and corydoras panda in the tank as they are found in the same bodies of water and they are both available too me.
i gotta get out to a river and get the rocks and sand soon, i really want to have this up and running soon


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

UPDATE

ok finally made some progress....
i have finished the hardscape 
here are some pics
fts








left side








middle








right side








and just for kicks another fts









what do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks Awesome. 

What type of wood is that, Pine?


Oh and you might want to brace the tank stand, its sagging a bit now and might fully collapse when you add the water. 

Are you on the FNZAS Forums?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks Awesome.
> 
> What type of wood is that, Pine?
> 
> ...


thanks 
i dont think its pine as i found it in a native forest, but have no clue to what it is.

yeah your probably right i should brace it before i fill it.

yup im on the fnzas forum put not very active, am more active on fishkeepers.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice scape, definitely need to brace the stand. A vertical piece of 1" wood in the middle or running a piece of 2x2 wood horizontally across the top should work.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

plecostomouse said:


> thanks plantbrain that tank looks very cool,
> isnt moss a high humidity plant??
> or is it always moist from the water?
> 
> thanks


Capillary action is your friend.

The roots and moss pulls the water up.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

plecostomouse said:


> UPDATE
> 
> ok finally made some progress....
> i have finished the hardscape
> ...


If those rocks are not highly secured, they can crush smaller plecos etc, more wood seems wiser with lots of holes.

If the rocks are well constructed and stable..........then this is good otherwise.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> If those rocks are not highly secured, they can crush smaller plecos etc, more wood seems wiser with lots of holes.
> 
> If the rocks are well constructed and stable..........then this is good otherwise.


i have checked and am conifedent that the rock structure is stable enough, thanks


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

2in10 said:


> Very nice scape, definitely need to brace the stand. A vertical piece of 1" wood in the middle or running a piece of 2x2 wood horizontally across the top should work.


It looks really great and I like the direction you are going, but I agree with 2in10 on bracing the stand, I see a big sag in the middle and there is no weight from water yet. 

If you could scab on a piece of anything to make that fron edge stronger, I would hate to see all your work go down the drain with a leak.

Can't wait to see how it goes from here, just water, fauna, & flora now!!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

i have braced the stand 
my new sunsun canisterfilter has arrived
and have filled the tank
now i just need to get arse into gear and get a light


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Did you get your light? What's going on down there?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> Did you get your light? What's going on down there?


i got a good deal on a light 
but hanging it from the roof no longer is an option and it is very thin and i dont want to risk it falling into the tank.
instead i will build a support onto the stand this will make it easier if i want to move the whole thing too.

might be able to get that sorted on the weekend but exams are fast coming and i need to study a lot these days 

maybe ill get pandas and ucayali bns soon 

thanks for showing interest in the tank

also i used gravel from a loacal river and some plants have poped up, will these die? should i just remove them now?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

plecostomouse said:


> i got a good deal on a light
> but hanging it from the roof no longer is an option and it is very thin and i dont want to risk it falling into the tank.
> instead i will build a support onto the stand this will make it easier if i want to move the whole thing too.
> 
> ...



Cool, can't wait to see it, I have no idea on the plants but it couldn't hurt to try, might be a new species "C. wendtii v. 'plecostomouse'


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> Cool, can't wait to see it, I have no idea on the plants but it couldn't hurt to try, might be a new species "C. wendtii v. 'plecostomouse'


haha yes that would be amazing 
plants i will plant atm are:
Echinodorus Argentinisis
Echinodorus ozelot
Echinodorus parviflorus 'tropica' 

i want goet some emersed dwarf sag aswell


----------



## astonstreet (Aug 12, 2010)

Project is looking good, can't wait to see how it progresses!

Oh and congrats on the all blacks winning!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

astonstreet said:


> Project is looking good, can't wait to see how it progresses!
> 
> Oh and congrats on the all blacks winning!


haha that was a terrible game, luckily thats not the point 
WE WON finally we can say we are they best team in the world since 24 years


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok your light has to be done, how about an update?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Like all New Zealand high-school students we have exams ATM. So i suspect that he is studying or in an exam.:icon_wink


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

wooooooooooohhhhhhhhhuuuuuuu my light is done 
but thanks for the excuse liam ;D
now all i need to do is get out to the guy who i will buy the plants and fish off 
this is a problem in its self as he lives far away


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

right all you folks who have been fizzing at the bum to see the pics of my tank here you go 

the ligh its in place and the first plant (perkel weed) is in, tomorrow i will be getting the rest 
as well as some ucayali bns and maybe some panda cory if i can afford it


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

right all you folks who have been fizzing at the bum to see the pics of my tank here you go 

the ligh its in place and the first plant (perkel weed) is in, tomorrow i will be getting the rest 
as well as some ucayali bns and maybe some panda cory if i can afford it


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

right all you folks who have been fizzing at the bum to see the pics of my tank here you go 

the ligh its in place and the first plant (perkel weed) is in, tomorrow i will be getting the rest 
as well as some ucayali bns and maybe some panda cory if i can afford it


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the way you Kiwi's do things, in triplicate. 

Man, the tank looks sweet and now finally my freak'n bum can stop fizz'n, it looks so good. I would send you some Crypts but they would all be mush by the time they arrived.

It's going to look even better with just a few plants and a nice pleco or cory. you should be proud of that one, from the ground up it's all you.

BTW I'll be walking around all week telling people "what's got you fizz'n at the bum" that's a new one for us Yanks.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

haha thanks 
i have some new plants, e. argintinises and e. parliafolius "tropica" or something
also 8 peppered cory young and 3 Ancistrus sp. `RIO UCAYALI` 
ill get photos soon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Umm i think it might be fizzing at the *Brim???*

Looks Really good mate. Want sum Ambulia 4 free, i need to get rid of sum that i have. Pm me if you do.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

unfortunately all my fish died because of a heater complication. :/
i might go for a rio ***** black water biotope, using cardinals and a pleco, what sort of plecos come from this region?
are any old oak leaves that have been dried ok?


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great. Sorry to here your fish died. Any new pics with your new plants.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

driftwoods said:


> Looks great. Sorry to here your fish died. Any new pics with your new plants.


thanks, ill do an update tonight.
anyone know how mucha big band tiger pleco l140 would cost in usa?
just for comparison.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

just felt an earth quake :O
luckily it wasn't big.

anyway here are some pics.


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

dried oak leaves are just fine in a fish tank. i use them in my apisto tanks to stimulate breeding. 

as for the pleco im assuming it would get anywhere from 5" to a foot or more. Im not sure if they are on the import ban list but im assuming anywhere from $20 an inch to $40 an inch if tank raised but if wild then they are probably anywhere from $50 to $120 depending on size and what their status is


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

BTW very cool tank .... i kinda want one now


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It sounds like you are used to Earthquakes, we had our first ever on the east coast of the US and it freaked every one out, including me!

To bad about the fish & heater but the plants look great popping out of the water.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks 
do cardinals like high current?


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's a great looking tank! This forum is going to make me start a riparium lol


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Fizzing at the bum!! Good one. This tank has got serious potential. What thickness glass did you use and approx how much water is in it? Get some more plants!! Moss and emergent stems!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the positive feed back.
what sort of stems are native to SA?
is christmass moss native to SA?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

plecostomouse said:


> thanks
> do cardinals like high current?


I think the live in slower waters but will adjust, they do like soft water and even more so if they are wild caught. Ask and if they are WC acclimate them slowly to keep from losing any, good luck.


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

deleted because links did not work


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> stems include a very long list , check these links
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php
> 
> ...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/46212-christmas-moss-south-american.html says here that its from SA

thanks for the links unfortunately they dont work for me, might be that im in nz.

@150eh
the cardinals i plann to keep are in my 50L at the moment so they are already accustomed to being kept in a tank, i will use oak leaves as leaf litter.


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

i wounder why the links dont work for you even though your over there....and i really thought the moss was from asia....oops! well i guess you found a moss to use! HAHAHA


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They don't work in MD either frenchy!


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

something must be wrong with the link button....


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

NEW LINK HERE!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

nice tank. I love shallow tanks just for the fact that you can do alot of crazy scape with them. 

What kind of sand/substrate are you using? I like it alot.

Thanks


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

boon said:


> nice tank. I love shallow tanks just for the fact that you can do alot of crazy scape with them.
> 
> What kind of sand/substrate are you using? I like it alot.
> 
> Thanks


thanks
its local river sand 
i like it a lot too, i use it in all my tanks


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

how do i stop the leaves dying at the tip?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks more like a burn than drying. How close are these plants to the tip?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> That looks more like a burn than drying. How close are these plants to the tip?


you mean the light?
if so then its aboutn 40cm


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you mist them with water? I would try a clean spray bottle of tank water and try to keep them wet, it might help.

It does look like a burn or like it's too close to a heat source.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> Do you mist them with water? I would try a clean spray bottle of tank water and try to keep them wet, it might help.
> 
> It does look like a burn or like it's too close to a heat source.


no, i dont, maybe i should start.
its not at all close to a heat source but it may be because it summer here and the room temp is about 26 degress.

thanks for the tip!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> thanks for the positive feed back.
> what sort of stems are native to SA?
> is christmass moss native to SA?


Cobomba, Alternanthera reineckii, myro, and bacopa are all found in South America. Im sure there are more, but thats all that I can think of.

I dont think there is a specific region where christmas moss is native. I guess you could say that its like grass; Its everywhere.:biggrin:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

how often should i mist my plants?
i now have some xmas moss growing on the wood, has already attached itsself.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

UPDATE:
am now using oak leaves.
got more ceramic noodles.
got some christmas moss.
have firmly attached temperature prob.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks Really cool, Me thinks you need alot more Xmas Moss and plants.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks Really cool, Me thinks you need alot more Xmas Moss and plants.


i know what you mean and i have been trying to get my emmergant echinodorus but am really struggling.

there is more mos that isnt visible and i wanna see how fast it'll grow from that small amount.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you should mist as often as you can stand it, just sit a spray bottle of water next to the tank and spray it when you wake up or go to sleep, be careful not to saturate the wall and create a mold problem. It looks good and with some really tall leaves the plant may just need to drop a leaf or 2 to have enough water or nutrients, so I wouldn't worry too much.

The mosses like hight light, ferts, and C02 just like everything else but they also like cooler temps. I had Peacock moss and it grew like a weed but I wanted to go all Fissidens and weeks later I'm still pulling out major clumps of the Peacock moss attached to the substrate, etc.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

150EH said:


> I think you should mist as often as you can stand it, just sit a spray bottle of water next to the tank and spray it when you wake up or go to sleep, be careful not to saturate the wall and create a mold problem. It looks good and with some really tall leaves the plant may just need to drop a leaf or 2 to have enough water or nutrients, so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> The mosses like hight light, ferts, and C02 just like everything else but they also like cooler temps. I had Peacock moss and it grew like a weed but I wanted to go all Fissidens and weeks later I'm still pulling out major clumps of the Peacock moss attached to the substrate, etc.


thanks for the info!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

UPDATE TIME.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

also check out my youtube channel  http://www.youtube.com/user/fishingnerd36?feature=mhee


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

looks sick. So jealous. I want a tank of this dimension haha Love the effect the leaves give too


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

shot  any idea how often i should replace them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> shot  any idea how often i should replace them?


When they start to rot.

Tank looks great BTW. roud:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Tank looks sicks! I love how natural the rocks and sand look, I wish I had those kinds of rocks/sand around here, but I'm from New Jersey so all we have is toxic sludge in the shape of rocks haha, plus I live next to the ocean/beach so nothing freshwater related for me to use anyway hehe...


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Tank looks sicks! I love how natural the rocks and sand look, I wish I had those kinds of rocks/sand around here, but I'm from New Jersey so all we have is toxic sludge in the shape of rocks haha, plus I live next to the ocean/beach so nothing freshwater related for me to use anyway hehe...


haha thanks man 
yea i am lucky in nz with kool hardscape stuff,
but wood you find and beaches if not to decayed can be used in aquarium.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it's beautiful! The added red and blue of the cardinals just set it off just right!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Done!!!

I'm a big fan of Bio-Type tanks. You created a believable slice of Amazonia. I really like clustering the enchinodorus near the stump. Is there anyway to hide the equipment behind the driftwood so it's out of the viewer's sight?

Maybe just the heater?

*** What I like the most about this project is 
that you started with your goal/vission of what you wanted...then worked backwards from the that point.

It's such an easy concept but, it seems many new members struggle with it. I think in the future when newbies post, "help me pick plants" I'll link them to this thread. roud:


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Well Done!!!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Bio-Type tanks. You created a believable slice of Amazonia. I really like clustering the enchinodorus near the stump. Is there anyway to hide the equipment behind the driftwood so it's out of the viewer's sight?
> 
> ...


thanks for the big complement


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

update


































































everything is doing well, 
bns munching on zucchini=green poo
cards are allgood
not much if any algae, diatoms has gone away
moved the heater and spraybar to the back, so to improve asthetic and veiwing pleasure.

fin


----------

